# Ammonia reading (Dr Tims)



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

After dosing the tank with 4 drops per gallon on a 75 gallon tank (300 drops), my API test appeared to read 4ppm. Does that sound right, if the directions on Dr Tims bottle of ammonia states the dosage is to bring it to 2ppm? Maybe I am misunderstanding something here.

My concern is, now that ammonia is dropping and nitrites are showing, that when both drop below 1ppm and I go to dose the tank again, I will put my tank at 4ppm again, rather than the desired 2ppm.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Also, not sure if this matters or not, but I also used a bottle of the One And Only bacteria as suggested.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't worry to much about it. The process will reduce the ammonia either way whether its 2ppm or 4ppm. Try and get close to the recommended dosage as possible obviously but don't be to concerned with going over.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds good. Thanks for the response.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Is there a lag between nitrite rising and ammonia decreasing? Looks like nitrites rose two levels in two days while ammonia more or less stayed flat.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes there can be an overlap where you have both ammonia and nitrite.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

So last night anmonia dropped to .25 and nitrite was either 2, 5, or higher. I can't tell because the two purples on the chart are almost identicle. At any rate, I dosed 300 drops (75 gal tank) but now am thinking, while this was the original dose, I probably should have done a lesser amount now that the nitrite reading is pretty high. Should I do a partial water change or just sit back and not worry about it, letting it do its thing?

The reason I ask is because I just read on Dr Tims site that nitrite levels that are too high will stall the process because they destroy the ammonia, or something to that effect.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

So I started this cycle on April 14th and by the 27th, ammonia was starting to go to zero over night. Around this time is when the nitrite reading has been 5ppm or greater, all per the API liquid test.

I have been dosing ammonia about every 3 or 4 days. I noticed an interesting thing tonight though; my nitrate reading is and has been 5 the past few times I tested it but my tap comes in at either 10 or 20. Does this sound right? I only have rocks and pool filter sand in the tank. I have been debating a partial water change but I understand this is a game of patience, so don't want to unnecessarily throw anything off. Any thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I believe the advice is don't test nitrate until your nitrite is down. Check the article in the CF Library.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Has anyone experienced fluctuating readings during a cycle. There were a string of days where it seemed like I was making progress on nitrite; API test went from deep purple to a lighter more translucent for 5 days, now back to deep purple. Nitrate is borderline 0 to 5ppm.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For me progression was smooth...first up then down.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Did you cut the ammonia dosage in half after the initial drop from 5ppm and dose every day?


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Well wouldn't you know over night I finally got ZERO nitrite and nitrate through the roof! The entire family just danced in the living room. Just give me 1 more day same reading and it is Tropheus time!


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

22 Tropheus kapere "red rainbow" on the way. May take a week so I suppose I will be dosing a little each night so the bacteria colony dont die off.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Waiting a week without dosing is fine, but I would test every day to be sure things are stable.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Ah ok, so you suggest laying off the dosing for the week? I was curious about that because typically, after a cycle completes, people have their fish within a couple of days, so do the water change to reduce nitrate. If I continue to dose for a week, albeit minimal dosages, would that push nitrates to a level that could put things out of control?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well of course you will do a water change before the fish arrive to get the nitrates to 10ppm.

So if you dose every other day then just do more water changes. The bacteria can live for a month without food.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> So if you dose every other day then just do more water changes.


When you say, do more water changes, do you mean before or after the fish are in? I know to do a fairly large water change the day prior, but if I dose every other day until getting fish, do you recommend smaller ones until the larger or are you suggesting doing maybe a few the first week I have the fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Too much nitrate is not all that healthy for the bacteria. What is the nitrate now?


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Off the charts


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd change 50% whether you dose or not.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Ok sounds good. Thanks for the responses. I really appreciate the help.


----------

